
In under 24 hours, two people will die unless we get drones out to Joshua Tree - emblem21
https://twitter.com/emblem21CEO/status/799458786792439808
======
emblem21
2 hours after posting this, I now have a fleet of 20+ drone operators with
gear at the ready. Fixed wing, multicopters, and hopefully a few FLIR cameras
in the mix.

Waiting for Justin Samenfeld to get back to me in the morning. He's burning
$3k an hour on helicopters. :/

~~~
qohen
Good to hear.

BTW, it turns out there's a registry of volunteer drone pilots for doing SAR
(search-and-rescue) called SWARM, whose website is this:

[http://sardrones.org/](http://sardrones.org/)

I don't know how helpful this would be for the current situation, given that
the California pilots seem not to be at all close by (at least the cities I
recognize), though perhaps the list is worth a look:

[http://sardrones.org/search-and-rescue-drones/sar-drones-
wor...](http://sardrones.org/search-and-rescue-drones/sar-drones-worldwide-
members/)

(There's also a guide for volunteer pilots on procedures that might be
helpful:

[http://sardrones.org/swarm-standard-operating-procedure-
sop/](http://sardrones.org/swarm-standard-operating-procedure-sop/) )

------
emblem21
UPDATE: The missing couple has been found alive near the Mexican border! Thank
you for all of the help and thank you to the drone pilots who volunteered.

~~~
msbot
Way to bring attention to this. Great news!

~~~
qohen
Excellent news!

Some details, from a Facebook post [0] by a friend of theirs:

 _Hi Everyone, here 's the official update from the parents to put everyone at
ease.

From the parents that spoke with both Masha and Aaron:

They were at the sand dunes at Osborne Lookout, left their car there on Sunday
(their last wifi signal) and went on a day hike to take pictures. They got
lost while out on their hike and could see a red light flashing in the
distance so they started walking direction. Spent 5 days walking in the desert
without food and little water. In order conserve their water they also drank
their own urine. They saw helicopters flying, and actually were able to light
a fire to get attention but no one was able to see them.

They walked all the way to the cell tower until they ran into some maintenance
workers at the tower who then contacted the Border Patrol. The Border Patrol
contacted family and the investigator with LAPD and took them back to their
car at Osborne Lookout.

The Border Patrol guided them back out of the park and they are now headed to
meet up with family, friends and the rescue team to celebrate.

Just a Note: That tip from Devin Adkins was correct!

Devin Adkins i think i might have spoke to her on sunday giving direction to
osborn over look where she could take some pics' of the dunes i also posted it
up on the Glamis beach store facebook page_

[0]
[https://www.facebook.com/icanseeyourprivacy/posts/1015418988...](https://www.facebook.com/icanseeyourprivacy/posts/10154189889007734)

------
x1798DE
Where did 24 hours come from? This is insanely sensationalized.

~~~
emblem21
They've been missing since Monday. Dehydration and exposure, combined with
poor wilderness survival skills, should be taking their toll right about now.
Time is, unfortunately, running out.

~~~
qohen
I assume this is them -- Aaron Morganstein and Masha Mitkova?

[https://www.theeastsiderla.com/2016/11/elysian-valley-
couple...](https://www.theeastsiderla.com/2016/11/elysian-valley-couple-
missing-after-heading-for-desert-camping-trip/)

If so, there's information on the GoFundMe page -- in the comments as well as
the main content -- linked in the article:

[https://www.gofundme.com/2zdy25w](https://www.gofundme.com/2zdy25w)

 _This Gofundme was created by Justin Samenfeld, Jake Smith, and Briana
Gonzales of Los Angeles, California to raise money for the search and rescue
of_ Aaron Morganstein _and_ Masha Mitkova. _Aaron and Masha are two
extraordinarily bright, family-oriented, loving individuals who come from
WONDERFUL families. They are good-natured, honest, sweet, peaceful, highly
intelligent, creative and genuine people who brighten up the lives of everyone
around them._

More:
[https://www.facebook.com/aaronandmasha](https://www.facebook.com/aaronandmasha)

~~~
emblem21
That's them.

------
ChoGGi
At the risk of sounding callous this is why I carry a PLB with me (and you
should too) when I go hiking.

Edit: just wanted to also mention you can rent PLBs (personal locator beacon).

~~~
qohen
I was looking into PLBs earlier this evening, for obvious reasons and, since
the topic was mentioned here, and since this might be helpful to people, I'll
describe something notable I found.

On a site called outdoorgearlab.com, which has reviews of a number of units,
one stood out in particular for being simple, well-reviewed (there and
elsewhere) and relatively inexpensive.

The ACR ResQlink 406 Personal Locator Beacon, reviewed here [0], is around
$250-$300, has a 5-year battery and doesn't require any subscription/data-
plan, like some units that can send msgs do -- it just reliably sends S.O.S.
messages to the relevant satellites in orbit (and it will send such messages
at 5 watts, which is around 2.5 - 12x the power used by some other units --
helpful when sending data to a satellite).

There's a ResQlink+ model now too -- it's buoyant (the ResQlink is not) so it
floats (but doesn't come w/a case, from what I read and is about 20 grams
heavier).

[0] [http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Personal-Locator-Beacon-
Review...](http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Personal-Locator-Beacon-Reviews/ACR-
ResQlink-406-Personal-Locator-Beacon)

~~~
ChoGGi
I suppose I should've checked my comments earlier:

I didn't bother getting one with a plan (seemed like a waste), I just have it
for emergencies.

If you do buy one then make sure to check the battery expiration date, also
good to check it when you buy a "new" battery. Last time I bought a new
battery it was over a year old (sent it back).

For anyone buying a PLB, make sure it broadcasts at 406 MHz and 121.5 MHz
(long range / short range)

